# Spidey and the Goblin getting close?



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Just curious. Last we heard, Spider-Man and the Green Goblin should reach our shores around the end of August. Is that still the schedule?

Thanks.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

I hear more like end of september from my local hobby shop .



Robert


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

End of September? Not sure where they heard that. They are in the process of clearing customs now, should ship to distributors in a few days, hopefully Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great news, thanks for the update Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Moebius said:


> End of September? Not sure where they heard that. They are in the process of clearing customs now, should ship to distributors in a few days, hopefully Monday or Tuesday.


Thanks, Frank! Will look out for them. 

Sean


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Woo hoo! Thanks, Frank.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Moebius said:


> End of September? Not sure where they heard that. They are in the process of clearing customs now, should ship to distributors in a few days, hopefully Monday or Tuesday.


OOOPPPS Sorry my bad been busy at work i meant to say end of August guys Thanks Frank for keeping us updated !!!


Robert


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Not a problem! Some days we hear so many rumors about things I just don't know if there was mistake in a date on our end. Thanks again!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Thank you Frank for cranking out the kits we all love to build you make em , we will keep buying em !!!!!!!!!!


Sprayray


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

You guys will be impressed at the size of these kits- pictures make them look small but they are hefty and nice! A nice combo!
Gary Y.:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

You've seen them, then?

I'm waiting to hear about when I can pay for my cases.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes saw them at Frank's set up at the IPMS Nationals- very impressive models! You'll love them!
Gary Y.:wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I saw them at WF and the IPMS show. Some of the finest styrene kits I've ever seen. Moebius once again outdid themselves on this pair!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I saw them at Wonderfest too. They are impressive together!!!! I'm sure they will be huge sellers!!! thanks for all you do Moebius!!!
Steve


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I saw them at WF...can't WAIT to get my set!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I just saw the photos of the pair at culttvman. Anybody know approx. what size are the two kits/bases when built? I may just may have to build another Spiderman.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Paid for my shipment this morning, hope to have the kits next week. Woo hoo!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Seems like Spiderman is about 7 or 8" total height or so. About the same scale as the Auroura Monsters methinks. Hes kinda hunkered down and the base is about 3 1/2-4" tall or so. I'm just going from memory here.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for the info Otto. These guys look like they would make a good display piece.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The kits are intended to be 1/8 scale...

Dave


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Any sightings?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah I've seen them----Oh I forgot those were test shots.....

Dave


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)




----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Seriously, the kits are here they've been shipped to distributors .........
You should be able to find them on shelves with in the next week - 10 days....

Dave


----------

